# Ductile Iron



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

4" ductile iron valve replacement. Installed MJ sleaves and C900 cam locks on each side of the valve. Last pic is the kicker we poured behind the 90. Turned out good. I like repiping ductile and C900 its not some thing you get to see everyday.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> 4" ductile iron valve replacement. Installed MJ sleaves and C900 cam locks on each side of the valve. Last pic is the kicker we poured behind the 90. Turned out good. I like repiping ductile and C900 its not some thing you get to see everyday.


Was that push block there when you dug it up?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Looks like you had mega-lug on all but the 2 farthest connections from the 90. I like mega-lug but, I always do like you did and put in some kind of "dead man" for insurance. One moron opening a valve too quick and she's comin apart somewhere.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

22rifle said:


> Was that push block there when you dug it up?


Nah, I poured that once we put water on it and made sure I didnt have any leaks.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Looks like you had mega-lug on all but the 2 farthest connections from the 90. I like mega-lug but, I always do like you did and put in some kind of "dead man" for insurance. One moron opening a valve too quick and she's comin apart somewhere.


Mega locks are sweet and I use the cam locks. Im like you I have full faith in the lugs but I want a little insurance. Because I dont have faith in other people turning the valve on and off. Ive seen them blow off cause they were opened too fast.


----------

